# I may have made a big mistake



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

As some may remember from an earlier thread I got a 12 week
old puppy that I named Abby. Things went well at first but things
are beginning to get a little ugly.

Now at almost 15 weeks of age she is getting very willful and
increasingly disobedient. She reacts badly to any kind of correction
or discipline. This only serves to increase my level of anger despite my
best efforts to contain it.

The worst problem is biting. Every member of the family has been
on the receiving end. She seems to go after my mom the worst
biting at her feet. I know they call GSD pups land sharks but its
getting worse not better. The playful nips have progressed to blood
drawing bites.

Also a big problem is grabbing anything and everything and trying
to eat it. I must remove over a 100 things from her each day.
Outside is even worse. Sticks twigs paper cardboard bark and
unidentifiable things I would rather not identify. If I dont take it
away she will eat it.

I keep telling myself...OK she is only a puppy and we have only
been together a little over two weeks... but Im ready to give up.

She is nothing like my last GSD. When I got him at 8 months
of age he was calm and easy to train and eager to please.
This pup wants to do anything BUT what I ask and Ive been
unable to teach her to do even the simplest of things.

Somebody please tell me this is all normal and its just a phase.
I just hope we can make it past this without it damaging our
relationship.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Normal and embrace your pup instead of getting angry. A 15 week old pup isn't "disobedient" but still learning. What do you do to tire out the pup?
Do you use a flirtpole with a rag for her to chase around? Play tug or fetch?
If you can't control her, crate her when she starts in on the biting and get her a nice raw beef knucklebone(soupbone in grocery stores are just as good) to work out her oral needs.
She is just beginning to teethe, so needs a wet(frozen) washcloth to chew, that will help ease the pressure of the new teeth coming in. After teething she won't be so nippy.
Are you feeding a good quality diet? Some dogs will eat anything if they are lacking nutrition.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Welcome to the world of GSD puppies! Mine was just like this, but now at 8 months he is much better. The teething seemed to hit it's peak between 5 and 6 months and then he settled down. Try and give her something else to chew when she bites, and you will have to get used to her eating everything for a while. I used to have to check Wolfie's mouth every time we came in the door. He always had something. Hang in there, Abby is normal.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Sounds like a normal active puppy to me. You cannot at this point change her needs or her personality. You instead need to look at it more like "how am I going to channel this behavior into something constructive". 

She wants to bite? Give her something to bite and work on. 

Can't take it? Put her away in her crate. That's why you bought the thing. 

She wants to be active and pick things up? When you train her YOU must be active and giving her things to pick up and play with. My puppy loves empty water bottles. If I kick one along when we're outside, he'll chase it and carry it around. He drops it and goes for something else? I just go over and kick the bottle around again and he 95% of the time will go grab that again. 

If at ALL possible avoid taking things from her when she picks them up. Most of the time those things are not harmful, and if you are constantly taking things you can create possessiveness and guarding behavior in your puppy. Instead trade for it, or distract her so she drops it on her own and you can take it. I know it's annoying. There were months when underwear, socks, tissues from the wastebasket were dragged all over the house...but it gets better if you keep trading and giving them appropriate things to have. I promise. And when she has something that she should DON'T take it from her and remember to praise her and pet her while she's playing with those things. She gets to keep the things that are appropriate because she's a good girl!

And by the sound of it...it's probably not that she doesn't want to listen...but rather that she's got a busy active mind and sitting around listening to you is kind of boring so she gets very distracted. More exercise and put more movement and activity into your training and I'll bet she starts to come around!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Totally normal. When Dharma was about 5months old I woke up one morning to yet another mess in my hall way. As I was cleaning the mess up all she wanted to do was jump on me an bite at me. My arms already were so bruised I seriously worried I would get accused of being a junkie at work from all of the mouthing she would do. This morning I couldn't take it anymore and yelled at her and started to cry.

Well that was about the time my mom called. When she found out how upset I was and told my dad they of course came over and my father REALLY wanted me to let him take Dharma to the shelter and dump her off. I was off course horrified. No way.

It took time, lots of it AND getting her spayed AND enrolling her in doggie day care AND frequent forays to our dog park to work of her energy AND her getting older but she got better. She is now sweet and loving as can be and those days are just a distant memory. Stick with Abby, it can be a rough road sometimes but it is totally worth it in the end.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I think at 8 months a puppy is a lot calmer. It's not fair to compare a baby to an 8 month old. All the above posts are great advice when I was going to scream over the biting. Flirtpoles are cheap to make and they love them. A lot of exercise and patience. My puppy is 6 months now and ohhh he has his moments but all in all he is much calmer. Please hang in there it will pass and like others have told me you look back and will miss it later. I already do....


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Are you taking her to puppy class? It'll do a world of good for both of you.


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Normal and embrace your pup instead of getting angry. A 15 week old pup isn't "disobedient" but still learning. What do you do to tire out the pup?
> Do you use a flirtpole with a rag for her to chase around? Play tug or fetch?
> If you can't control her, crate her when she starts in on the biting and get her a nice raw beef knucklebone(soupbone in grocery stores are just as good) to work out her oral needs.
> She is just beginning to teethe, so needs a wet(frozen) washcloth to chew, that will help ease the pressure of the new teeth coming in. After teething she won't be so nippy.
> Are you feeding a good quality diet? Some dogs will eat anything if they are lacking nutrition.


I take her on many walks during the day and play tug with her often.
I cant trust her off leash so no fetch yet. This is a semi rural area
so arent a lot of safe fenced in areas.

Im feeding Purina Pro Plan Large breed puppy formula which is what
the breeder was feeding. I stuck with that but plan on something
better once this is gone.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Make her a flirtpole........she will love it....


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Springpole/Flirtpole ( 1 2 3 4 5)


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...springpole-flirtpole.html?highlight=flirtpole


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Are you taking her to puppy class? It'll do a world of good for both of you.


Not until next week. No admittance to the class until
last series of vaccinations. Vet appointment is next Wednesday.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You can put her on a long line(with no handle) to play fetch, don't tether her, just let her drag it and you can grab it if needed. Walks can be very boring to a pup and really doesn't wear them out much. 
You can set up a couple boards or a large feedbowl(Tractor Supply has the bowls cheap) and have her do some placeboard training, targeting, etc. This video shows a pup and how the placeboard works, it teaches rear end awareness as well. YouTube - RoniTristar's Channel
you can get the flirtpoles cheap at TS as well- a horse buggy whip is what I use.
Before you run out of the Purina, get a bag of good food and slowly transition her to it. There are many threads on puppy foods, & you should be able to decide which is best for Abby pretty easily.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I sent link again.....hope it helps....


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

XTOL said:


> ......Now at almost 15 weeks of age she is getting very willful and increasingly disobedient. She reacts badly to any kind of correction or discipline. This only serves to increase my level of anger despite my best efforts to contain it.
> 
> The worst problem is biting. Every member of the family has been
> on the receiving end. She seems to go after my mom the worst
> ...


Your words describe my dog when he was a puppy with such accuracy that it is scary. He would even put big dirt clods in his mouth and drag them through the doggie door so that when he was in the house, he would break the clod in his mouth, leaving dirt on the floor and all over his mouth. 

My previous two GSD's were not "mouthy" at all, so it really was a shock when this one not only bit me constantly (and drew blood), but willfully defied me when I tried to discipline him. I tried all the tricks which people described--they only had limited or no success, and I went through a phase of discouragement also.

I finally just picked up the puppy and locked him in my room, the one with the doggie door so he could go out if needed. This was my way of dealing with it in those moments when I just couldn't take the bites followed by willful defiance. Having typical male temper and temptations toward aggression, I was terrified that if I was pushed too far, I might slap the puppy or mistreat him in some way. 

It is true what the others say here. This is a phase. As the months pass, the dog will be more attentive to your demands and she will start to "get it" when you are displeased and she needs to modify her behavior. Eventually, she will be sharp enough to know what "No" means and one by one, the biting and other bad behavior will subside. My LittleGuy is now two and he is the total joy of my life; even better, he has grown into a very obedient dog and is easier and easier to train. The patience and waiting were more than worth it.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

When Uschi, a female too, went through that phase I was so desperate! I decided to tie her to me, literally, so I could control everything she did. When she wasn't tied to me she was in a fenced area or in her kennel. She wasn't allowed to do anything she decided to do, it was all me. It worked so well I couldn't believe it! My husband was out of town and when he got back he was shocked at the difference. Sure I played with her, trained, gave her stuff to do, had her chew on something while I worked on the computer, etc. By the third day she was much calmer, actually looked at me [that was big], waited for direction, it was amazing. I think the biggest thing she learned was that she wasn't in charge of everything and she liked that.


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

CaliBoy said:


> Having typical male temper and temptations toward aggression, I was terrified that if I was pushed too far, I might slap the puppy or mistreat him in some way.


This is EXACTLY where Im at now. And what prompted
me to post here today. In a moment of frustration I slapped her on the
nose and she didnt react well to that at all. I have a bandage on my
right index finger as proof of that.

We just got back from a long walk. We are both hot and tired. Hopefully
I can get her to lay down and take a nap with me. It hasnt been a good
day for either of us...


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We've all been there. I was so frustrated with Uschi- she got way too big for her furry little britches and really it was all my fault for letting her get to that point.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

all of this is such great advice! glad to see you're 
getting some support here
and that you recognize your feelings
and that it's a mistake to act on them
been there, done that

find things you do like about abby
even if it's just that she's cute, and 
change your focus from what's not good
to what's good
and time will pass
and things will be better


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Do you have access to a dog park?
My best 'cheat' has been taking Jax to play with other dogs. One hour at the park bought me about 4 hours at home of peace and quiet... I just had to roll him into his crate when he was done! 
Also, does your biting machine have access to chew toys that she chews on for hours? We gave Jax rawhides that he worked on all day and one day he started getting sick... I thought it was the rawhides so I took them away. He started getting so frustrated that he started taking it out on the small 'purse dogs' at the park  As soon as I gave the rawhides back, he was back to normal. If I didn't know better, it seemed like he was getting aggressive but I know he was just cranky from teething and not having anything to chew on so he was in a bad mood and not listening to me and biting everything in sight.


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> Do you have access to a dog park?
> 
> Also, does your biting machine have access to chew toys that she chews on for hours?


No dog park. We live along a lake and adjacent to a golf
course. Lots of wide open space for a dog to run on.
But we have NO recall at this point so cant be off leash.

There is a public park nearby and some people bring
there dogs to swim in the lake. Mostly labs. She likes
to meet the big dogs there and would like to run with them but again...
no recall so she is stuck on the leash.

Got plenty of chew toys. But prefers ANYTHING other
than a designated toy.

Had a short nap. Snuggled a little. When she is good
she is very good. When she is bad...well...


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I felt very similar with Molly, she was nothing like my previous dogs. I posted on here asking for help particularly with the biting. The best things that helped me, were loads and loads of physical and mental exercise (training her brain). A tired pup does not have the energy to bite so much! All the best and it will get better


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Rawhides can cause blockages, I personally would not feed them. And some are manufactured in China. 
Fresh meaty bones are much better and provide nutrition. The knucklebones that have cartiledge attached are even better for those wonky ear stages.
As far as dog park, if you can't control your pup at home, how can you do so in an environment that is chaotic and unstructured? I'd not go that route either.
If you can find a friend that has a stable dog that you can do playdates with, that would be better than wearing out your pup on strange dogs. Especially when pups have those razor sharp teeth.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Do you have a treadmill? If so, you can try getting her used to that and getting out some of her energy on there...

Run her on a bike, etc...


----------



## manb1 (Dec 17, 2004)

As everyone has noted, this is normal, but certainly trying!! Our 6 year old was the puppy from **** - I'm sure I threatened her with death daily  I finally realized that all these behaviors were meant for something, so eventually contacted the people at a local Schutzhund Club, who helped me learn some great ways to channel the behaviors. We had done puppy class, but she needed a whole lot more than that! We had had lots of dogs over the years (including a GSD), but none were like that as puppies, so I was as frustrated as you are now. It DID end, but she's always needed 'work' to do, and lots of exercise. We recently got another GSD puppy (now 5 months), who is much more laid back. Funny, the 6 yo helps keep the little one in check, and tires him out. Thanks to all the members on this board who helped us get through that challenging time with great suggestions.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

I carried toys in my pockets for months. Every time our pup went to bite me I would stuff a new toy in her mouth. Every time Shadow would grab something that wasn't hers I would say "NO mummy's", then wave around something she could have, as she would start to show an interest in the new object I would say "drop it" and then shove what she could have in her mouth. It didn't take her long to work out, I would catch the cheeky girl, walking past my bathroom towels and running them between her mouth, but looking at me at the same time. Hmm she caught on if she did this we would give her a toy and some attention. I too thought we had made a huge mistake, I would tell her off and she would snap at me or bark (back chatting), this didn't last. I realized that I had backed her into a corner (not literally) and she felt intimidated so she would defend herself. We have toys all over our house to stop the boredom, the more bored she is the more destructive she is. Another thing that Shadow loves and you could probably make yourself is, a ball attached to a long line of fairly stretchy material tied to the roof of our porch, she will tug on this and drag it every where. and it saves our arms.

Just remember she is teething it is a phase and it will go away.


----------



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

Melina said:


> Do you have a treadmill? If so, you can try getting her used to that and getting out some of her energy on there...
> 
> Run her on a bike, etc...


I don't think this is a good idea for a puppy so young. You don't want to be stressing them physically at this age; free-form play is one thing, but if they're on the treadmill or running alongside a bike, they can't plop down when they're tired, and puppies just aren't built for endurance. Running around on a long leash or playing with other dogs outside more naturally mimics the spurts of energy and rest you'll have with puppies.


OP: Whoever suggested putting your pup on a long leash so that she can run around and you can grab the leash (or step on it) if you see she isn't recalling or behaving, is right on track. Your pup is likely BRIMMING with unused energy if she never has a chance to run around. At this age, just walking them around the neighborhood isn't going to do much to help mentally or physically wear her out. If she's not playing with other dogs and there's no risk of tangling, you can even get a 20' lead. Now may also be a good time to work on recalls. A happy, enthusiastic recall can force you to behave positively towards your pup, and her excited return may make you feel better about her training and behavior. Use toys, treats, a high-pitched voice, running backwards while you call - anything you can to motivate her to come in hard and fast, then praise like CRAZY.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm sure you'll see a world of difference once you start class- and there's nothing cuter than seeing your little pup in school. I always brought mine about 1/2 hr earlier and let them bite the heck of the other pups, run around, wrestle and it really helped with the biting. The others will let her know when enough's enough and she'll get to experience those little needles biting into her. Works wonders.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

spend a lot of time training
and socializing.

i always train in what i call sessions.
what ever i'm teaching i'll do it
6 to 8 times a day. each session
last only 5 to 10 minutes. we always
end on a good note.

everyboby in your household
should work together and in the samme manner
when training the dog.

train and socialize indoors and outside.
train and socialize day and night. take your
pup everywhere.

enroll in a puppy class. after puppy class
i always like taking private lessons.
after some private lessons i go to group
classes.

i find it's easier on the dog to do private
lessons before group. i add in the distractions
after i have some controll over my dog.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't take puppies to dog parks. My current 3 dogs were all raised by me from puppies. Every one went through the "World Domination" phase, and you aren't there yet.  But they grow out of it. 

My 7 month old is starting his World Domination phase and I work with him a lot to let him know that he's not at the top of the world. 

Balto was so bad I neutered him at 11 months old because I had enough. He is the perfect dog and a total lover boy. 

Thankfully, my last 2 breeders trained my puppies not to bite while still with them. They were both from Europe, so maybe it's standard practice there.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

I ordered this BlueWater 1'' Climb-Spec Tubular Webbing at REI.com

I ordered 50 feet of it and it was around $20-$25 including shipping. I tied and sewed a normal leash hook on it so I could hook it to her collar. So now Ava has about 50 feet of new leash to run and play on and I dont have to worry about her getting away from me because she has NO recall right now. I HIGHLY recommend it!!


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who replied. I was pretty sure it was just
a phase and that it would eventually get better. I just needed
some reassurance.

To those that recommended a long line. I have already done this.
It didnt work out that well. She kept getting herself tangled up
in it.

The flirt pole looks like a good idea. I will put something together
like that tomorrow.

I guess Im expecting too much in just 2 1/2 weeks. Ive had a lot
of dogs over the years and a male GSD for the last 12 years but
this is my first puppy. All the others (all males as well) have been
adults or young adults. I freely admit to being a puppy idiot.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would not play tug with the puppy. This pits your strength against the pups, and you can win now, but you are asking the pup to physically challenge. Also, he is teething. I think tug is a bad idea with baby teeth. It is simply not something that is good to do with a pup unless you are trying to raise up an extremely confident and drivey working pup for some type of work.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Just keep in mind it is a learning process and give yourself a break. They can be like kids in most aspects. We have been through the biting phase, some teenage phases and a butthead stage. Also, you can always come here for support, there are alot of great people here who have been through all steps of raising a GSD. What worked for me with Stryder was taking him everywhere I possibly could to socialize and taking a puppy class.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

selzer said:


> It makes me a little angry when I hear people getting angry at 15 week old puppies. They are not defiant or disobedient, they are puppies.
> 
> I would not play tug with the puppy. This pits your strength against the pups, and you can win now, but you are asking the pup to physically challenge. Also, he is teething. I think tug is a bad idea with baby teeth. It is simply not something that is good to do with a pup unless you are trying to raise up an extremely confident and drivey working pup for some type of work.


I think tug is fine and builds confidence. It helps the pup get that oral exercise that they need so badly... _you_ control the game(end it when you decide, not when the pup does) the dog is not going to get all crazy from tug games. 
I agree at heavy teething time it should be put on hold, but the teeth are going to fall out regardless. My pup played tug with me, I was more gentle when he was teething, and it did absolutely no harm to his psyche or his teeth alignment.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do not think they get crazy, but this guy is looking for a calm easy pup, and encouraging the dog to wrestle or tug with him is usually not a good idea in my opinion.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Actually it relieves the puppy of the need to bite people, target the tug toy vs legs, arm etc. Tug wears them out mentally and physically.


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Here is a recent picture of the Tasmanian Devil during one of
her rare quiet periods...


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

She is sooo adorable!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh my!! I had no idea! She's absolutely adorable and looks like such a handful- you poor thing, I hope she lets you live through the next few months. She's going to be quite the dog


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Normal normal normal. ALL the things your pup is doing is NORMAL for most of our GSD pups.

And if/when we get mad, that is the worst. Cause it's in reaction to something the puppy is doing wrong.

When, in fact, the puppy will only do something 'wrong' because WE weren't thinking ahead, we weren't proactive, we didn't manage and plan, WE ARE MESSING UP.

Instead of playing catch-up and getting angry and reacting when our pup mis-behaves.

We have to be PRO-active and change our lives.

CHANGE OUR LIVES AND HOW WE SPEND OUR DAY.

When I have a puppy I have to:


Get up an hour earlier in the day to take my puppy out and about (not just get up and be in the house but OUT).
Put on a calendar the days (every other day at least) that I come home from work, pack the pup in the car and go for off leash hikes
Look in the newspaper/internet for dog events in the area I can take my pup to socialize
Save up $$$ to find and attend weekly puppy/dog classes
Meet up with my friends to visit their home with my puppy
Meet up with friends and their healthy friendly dogs to have puppy playdates
Save up and spend money on tons of dog toys/tugs/kongs/treats
Learn how to best use the toys/tugs/kongs/treats.
When my puppy does something wrong more than once, I can find a newspaper (a huge Sunday edition), roll that sucker up, raise it high over my head with ANGER ANGER ANGER and then proceed to beat the crap out of myself. Because I haven't been paying attention. I haven't been learning to meet my puppies needs. I haven't taken my puppy out for enough exercise. I haven't found the best tug/toy and used it to TEACH my puppy how to play.

If my puppy is a terror, it is MY fault. Not my puppy's. When they know better, they do better, and it's MY job to calmly teach and lead them into the life I know they can have. 

With no anger (unless it's to beat myself up)


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Very well put about the changes in our lives when we get a puppy!


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Awwww she is adorable how could anyone ever be cross with such a cutie!!!! lol


----------



## Moots (Aug 22, 2010)

My white GSD, Yukon, passed away at the age of 15 just over a month ago. His first year was a terror. He engaged in what we called "drive by biting" that sometimes nipped skin and sometimes just ripped holes in my nylons, clothes, etc. He delighted in gobbling everything he shouldn't and we once had to have a pair of socks surgically removed. Yukon was so different from my previous GSD... I had a tough time bonding sometimes. We went through obedience classes and agility and a trainer who specialized in GSDs helped me through that first year. He evolved into the most powerful spirit I have ever known and I loved him with all my heart as we grew closer over the years. He wasn't an easy dog, but he taught me so much about myself. 

Hang in there. Try different training approaches--there is no perfect way to learn. Abby is spirited and will be a great dog with patience.


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Shadow's mum said:


> Awwww she is adorable how could anyone ever be cross with such a cutie!!!! lol


It may be hard to believe but underneath that adorable cute exterior
lies a Tasmanian Devil with crocodile teeth...

We worked on the long line last night. I cut it down to 25 feet and
instead of trying to hold it I just let her drag it. Seemed to work out
better. Got her running around after a ball pretty good.

I will put together a flirt pole today and try it out tonight.

Someone mentioned to concentrate on the good and try to forget the
bad. So thats what we are going to do.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Sounds like you're making some progress! I have to admit, she looks like quite the handful- and manages to look so innocent at the same time. So cute


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Normal normal normal. ALL the things your pup is doing is NORMAL for most of our GSD pups.......
> 
> ........... Because I haven't been paying attention. I haven't been learning to meet my puppies needs. I haven't taken my puppy out for enough exercise. I haven't found the best tug/toy and used it to TEACH my puppy how to play.
> 
> If my puppy is a terror, it is MY fault.


Maggie, I agree that this behavior is normal, and that puppies are innocent and should never be seen as if they have human intentions against us. 

But isn't it a little harsh to put all the blame on the daddy or mommy? I personally think I lavished my puppy with attention, care, and exercise. He still terrorized me. Adorable, yes, but also a terror, and I don't think I was the root cause of it . Maybe I was guilty of spoiling him a wee little bit.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

XTOL: Oh my goodness. That little girl of yours has "b*tch" written all over her face. I just howled with laughter when I saw that photo because I can perfectly picture her sassy attitude. It's obvious all you wanted to do was take a photo and she is practically, "YO! Yeah, you, dude. Go get my leash. Now!! Yeah, you, bee-atch! Do you think I have all day to sit around and take photos??? Hellooo? Yoo-hoo."

ROFLOL. You have your work cut out for you. But I think after she settles down and has less chip on her shoulder, you will indeed see her adorable and loveable qualities more in focus.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Shavy said:


> I don't think this is a good idea for a puppy so young. You don't want to be stressing them physically at this age; free-form play is one thing, but if they're on the treadmill or running alongside a bike, they can't plop down when they're tired, and puppies just aren't built for endurance. Running around on a long leash or playing with other dogs outside more naturally mimics the spurts of energy and rest you'll have with puppies.
> 
> 
> OP: Whoever suggested putting your pup on a long leash so that she can run around and you can grab the leash (or step on it) if you see she isn't recalling or behaving, is right on track. Your pup is likely BRIMMING with unused energy if she never has a chance to run around. At this age, just walking them around the neighborhood isn't going to do much to help mentally or physically wear her out. If she's not playing with other dogs and there's no risk of tangling, you can even get a 20' lead. Now may also be a good time to work on recalls. A happy, enthusiastic recall can force you to behave positively towards your pup, and her excited return may make you feel better about her training and behavior. Use toys, treats, a high-pitched voice, running backwards while you call - anything you can to motivate her to come in hard and fast, then praise like CRAZY.



Sorry, I forgot we were dealing with such a young pup. Scratch those ideas, don't listen to me.  When she gets older though!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

xtol...yay yay yay...good to hear you're gonna dwell on the good, wherever, however, you can find it. she has a dear face but i hear you about how there's a tasmanian behind that sweet exterior. she is just a baby and she WILL grow out of it and you will find that all those good things you dwell on grow and grow and grow as she does. 

i have a boy who tries my patience daily, i call him "my cross to bear", lolol. my rescues are just the best dogs in the world, never cause even a moment of trouble...my two registered shepherds are spoiled brats, especially the cashman, who has given me 7 years of a high maintenance dog (way too smart, way too talkative, way too much energy), which i would not trade FOR ANYTHING. hang in there, it will get better, even when they're a cross to bear, there's nothing like a german shepherd. here's my big mouth boy...

THE ADVENTURES OF SERAPHINA BLUE & THE MAN IN BLACK


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I just showed my husband her picture and he cracked up! She's got such a great face but looks like she's full of attitude


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

being tangled is fine. use that time to teach
her how to untangle herself. 

i had a trainer that made me circle
a tree or a pole a couple of times
with my dog on a long line. my dog learned to
unwrap himself.



XTOL said:


> To those that recommended a long line. I have already done this.
> It didnt work out that well. She kept getting herself tangled up
> in it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We use long lines all the time in training, they work very well to teach the dog recall. It isn't used to tie them out, but to grab the line if the pup starts running away.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Long line and lots of exercise.

I'm betting there are few, if you've had several GSDs, that haven't had just one pup that made you thing "what the heqq have I gotten myself into." 

Usually it's that pup that teaches us the most about training and that pup that bonds more closely than you can believe -- especially at this point!

Trust me, anger won't get it --- never try to be more overbearing than your shark in dog's clothing. 

Exercise, mental as well as physical is the key. You'll both go to be exhaused.

BTW, she's a pretty girl.


----------



## piercetc (Aug 23, 2010)

it was great reading all these posts- i am new to this site, have a 12 week old male gsd who is behaving just like original poster's puppy - wearing me out.... - enrolling in puppy class asap- thanks for all the advice here !!! and thanks for sharing your frustration , op , as i needed to know we are not alone..........lol - 
we will get thru this! and our babies will grow into wonderful dogs- gotta be positive and know there is light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses. Ive read them all and appreciate all the input.

The past two days have been better. Cutting down the
long line and letting her drag it instead of me trying to hold
it has worked much better. Really tires her out dragging that while chasing a ball.
Tired puppy = good puppy!

Someone also mentioned tethering her to me when
misbehaving. Dont remember who it was but that was
genius. First time I did it she really didnt care much for it.
She decided to chew her way out of it. I let her. Heavy
duty leather leash. Too tough for puppy teeth. When that
didnt get any response from me she resorted to barking
at me. For 5 straight minutes. I ignored it. All that barking
took its toll. She laid down and took a nap.

Vet visit day after tomorrow for final vaccinations and
training class starts next week. Some light at the end
of the tunnel.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

As a puppy our male wanted to play constantly, it was exhausting. Even though I'm home all day and spent lots of time giving him exercise it was really hard to tire him out. I remember one day I gave him a big cardboard box and let him rip it to shreds just so I could take a break! (desperate times call for desperate measures!)

Have you tried mental stimulation? That usually tires them out as much as running around. (training, puppy push ups, hiding toys with treats in them, working with clicker etc.)

Hang in there, it'll pass. Our male started calming down at about 8 months...our female came second so she was much easier, she just chewed on Harley.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey, I think that tethering idea was mine! So glad it's working! I know it did for me and Uschi- neither of us was thrilled to be tied to each other at that time, in fact we hardly wanted anything to do with each other but those are the times you've got to rededicate yourself to teaching what you want her to do, not just letting her know what you don't want. Hope things continue to improve


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

"All that barking
took its toll. She laid down and took a nap."

lololol....too funny!!!


----------



## mercury (Aug 11, 2010)

Everyone is saying that by 8 months their puppies were calming down...mine seems to be just heading into his worst phase ever!! At 8 months he is acting somewhat like yours, OP. While some things are under control (serious mouthiness for one), it seems that he finds more and more to mess up. Today I came home to the corner of the carpet pulled up and the padding under it ripped.  He also destroyed our old alarm system that had been boxed up in the living room for months (my fault for leaving it out). You have a leg up on me though - you can use your crate! I currently have to recondition mine to believe that his crate is not, in fact, his bathroom....this is going to be a long, expensive road.

I can see his potential, and I know that the end result will be worth it, but I had NO idea what I was getting into with this guy - even though I got him from a friend and spent a decent amount of time with him before I adopted him.

Hang in there...I'll be doing the same!!


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

very very normal. its a stage... keep a sense of humor, explain it to your family... she isnt bad, she is just a baby, give the both of you brief time outs with the pup in a crate with a great appropriate chew toy when she gets "over the top" to help keep a positive attitude (been there!!), I carried approp things to chew (besides me) in all my pockets for about a month... instead of nipping me, the chew/toy goes in the mouth, we play a bit together with the toy, 5 mins later it happens again, redirect with something she is SUPPOSE to chew. It takes a lot of work right now but it will get better


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds like a normal GSD puppy. My Mia is 24 weeks and is really about the same. Exercise and giving the puppy appropriate items is the key. I realize it is really difficult at times to deal with but it will pass! Teething is part of it. Remember this is only temporary. I agree with the frozen washcloths for teething. Frozen raw soup bones also help.


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

We had our vet visit this morning. Abby is now 15 weeks
old and had her final set of puppy shots.

She was a big hit at the vets office. The nurses and vet
techs all played with her. Even the Dr. got down on the
floor and played with her. He called it an exam. Yea right...

She was the perfect lady. Didnt try to bite anyone.
Gots lots of hugs and some goody treats.

She wasnt very impressed with a rather
large Cane Corso that came in as we were leaving.
I think she scared the big dog to death...

Here is a picture I took right after we got home...


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Glad you are feeling better about it all.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Ah, Abby...has them all wrapped around her little paw! All that hard work is starting to pay off and see, some of it was sinking in. I swear I just crack up every time I see a picture of her! She has that 'who me?' look down pat doesn't she?


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> My arms already were so bruised I seriously worried I would get accused of being a junkie at work......


ROTFLMFAO

I currently have a single nip mark right in the inner fold of my right elbow that is red, has a little scab in the middle and for sure looks like a track mark . And I live in Cambodia remember !.........


----------



## piercetc (Aug 23, 2010)

she is a pretty girl! looks a lot like dexter- i cant get him to be still long enough to take his pic unless he is asleep.... one of these days!


----------



## Myles (May 23, 2010)

Max was the same way (he still is sometimes) Sounds to me she is trying to be alpha and with a GSD its to be expected. Dont get angry (as hard as it sounds) it will just escalate the situation. Try to be calm firm but not agressive. She has to know who is BOSS.


----------

